# Auto-darkening Work In The Cold?



## amuller (Feb 15, 2016)

I just got my first auto-darkening helmet, from Harbor Freight for about $40.  In spite of the price it is adjustable in various ways and seems to work fine.  I think it will really help me improve my very limited welding skills.

Anyway, to the question:  The manual gives an operating temperature range of 131 to 23 deg (F).  It's Feb. in Minnesota and gets colder than that.  What if anything will happen if I try to use it in temps of, say, 15 deg?

Alan


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 15, 2016)

slows do  wwww      nnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## stupoty (Feb 15, 2016)

I've got a quite cheep auto hood, I can get mine to activate on the more sensitive settings with a bright flash light, could be good for testing.

I like welding when it's cold as all the protective gear and hot metal really helps with the cold   I haven't tried it when it's that cold though.

Stuart


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 15, 2016)

Keep your eyes closed the when you first try it in that kind of cold, sucks gett'n flashed...


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 15, 2016)

The auto-darkening ones I've bought have two flat batteries on the circuit board (even the solar "powered" helmet). Batteries don't like cold and they have to be replaced regularly. Funny thing is the batteries that are inside the cheap solar powered helmet I bought ($50?) weren't even the rechargeable type so the solar cells weren't doing anything at all. I've replaced the batteries in it twice in the 4 or 5 years I've had it. They have to be soldered in.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 16, 2016)

No comment on the temp range, but do have some experience with cheaper helmets.

When I initially started welding I did the research and found that a helmet that meets the ANSI standard is sufficient for hobby welding.  I purchased an import helmet, and it seemed to work fine for a year or so.  I started a pretty large project and ended up welding for some extended periods.  The next morning my eyes were on fire, not sure what was causing it, but I decided that my eyes are worth spending some $$'s to make sure they are properly protected.  Did some more research and settled on a Speedglass helmet with the side windows.  Stopped by the local welding store, talked to them, they had the helmet I wanted in stock so I could try it on.  Asked them if they could get close to the best online price and they actually matched it.

I haven't had a single issue since, and really like the side windows as I can see what is going on around me now too.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 16, 2016)

I solved that issue, and many more, by moving to where it is not so damn cold.

Edit:  Formerly from Pipestone, Minnesota, far from...


----------



## stupoty (Feb 16, 2016)

Holescreek said:


> The auto-darkening ones I've bought have two flat batteries on the circuit board (even the solar "powered" helmet). Batteries don't like cold and they have to be replaced regularly. Funny thing is the batteries that are inside the cheap solar powered helmet I bought ($50?) weren't even the rechargeable type so the solar cells weren't doing anything at all. I've replaced the batteries in it twice in the 4 or 5 years I've had it. They have to be soldered in.



That's interesting, I have a "battery free" mask it's supposed to work purely off the solar cell.  I got mine from a relatively large UK based welding supplier as I didn't want to risk the very cheapest imports.

If it stops working I will check inside for batteries.

Stuart


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 16, 2016)

cheap ones will flash you every start...your eyes are worth the extra money


----------



## Goat Driver (Feb 21, 2016)

I have one of the helmets like you've got and also a Miller Elite auto darkening....I don't ever use them anymore since I got my accu-strike helmet though. It takes a few minutes to get used to using it but for the last year or so since I got one, it's the only helmet I grab now. I don't have to worry about getting flashed and it works really great if you are welding under a vehicle or in a tight spot.


----------



## abrace (Mar 6, 2016)

My Speedglas works fine in the cold, have used it down to about 15 degrees.


----------

